# iPad WiFi or WiFi Plus 3G



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I've resisted buying an iPad for the longest time but I really, really want one.  I have an iPhone to use on the run so am thinking I would only use the iPad at home where wifi is easily available.  Those of you with wifi only, do you find it does all you want, any regrets?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

There have been only a couple of times I wished I had the 3G model but over all I am happy with the wi-fi model. It usually stays home with me so unless the power goes out the wifi suits me just fine.   I also use mine everyday  for reading watching movies or games. I love the kindle app as well as having the other reading apps on one device although my primary reader is the kindle app. The only thing I would recommend is getting the higher capacity ipads either the 32 or 64GB. People I know who have the 16GB regret the smaller size.  You may want to wait until the end of the month since they probably will be making the announcement about the next generation ipad. According to articles found by Macrumors, the new one is suppose to be lighter weight and have some other features which may interest you. Also you might be able to find the current ipad abit cheaper by waiting.


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

I debated too but in the end I bought the WiFi only at Christmas. I justified it by it being cheaper and that I might end up selling it when the new one comes out. I figured a few months of use would tell me if I need to get 3G next time. But so far, I havent missed it. And with the speculation that AT&T will offer a hotspot soon, I dont believe I would ever get the 3G and have to get a seperate data plan for it.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

My Father-In-Law gave us a 32GB 3G for Christmas, which I returned, electing to wait for the 2nd gen.  Right now, I'm thinking I'll go the 64GB WiFi route, and tether to my iPhone when I need access while out and about.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 64 gig wifi and have been content.

Hotspot functionality for the iphone is here or coming, this should greatly reduce the need for 3g in your ipad.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did get wifi + 3G.  Really wifi only would probably be enough.  Because of size and weight, I don't carry iPad with me much.  (I have an iPhone.)  But one time . . . .  I have DSL.  There was some digging going on in our yard (condo).  Telephone lines got cut!!  That = no DSL.  I was without internet until I remembered -- 3G iPad.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I suggest you wait for gen 2 to come out before taking the plunge, even if you still get a first gen model as they'll likely be significantly cheaper.

If you never plan on leaving the house with it, a  wifi version should suit you.  3g is important to me, but I bring mine with me everywhere I go.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I got 3G as well, and I keep forgetting to turn off my subscription. I rarely use it.

On the other hand, my husband who commutes to his office daily and who travels frequently uses it constantly.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Since I already have an iphone, I went with the WIFI only version.  Having 3G access would be nice, but from taking the bus - I find it easier taking out the iphone to do things on there as opposed to pulling out an ipad with 3G access.  Most of the time, when I use the ipad - there is wifi nearby so, I'm OK with not paying the $130 differential


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Zero said:


> Since I already have an iphone, I went with the WIFI only version. Having 3G access would be nice, but from taking the bus - I find it easier taking out the iphone to do things on there as opposed to pulling out an ipad with 3G access. Most of the time, when I use the ipad - there is wifi nearby so, I'm OK with not paying the $130 differential


I can see your reasoing in your situation. Just want to point out, though, that there's only a $50 difference in price between the K3 wi-fi only and the K3 wi-fi + 3G.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

But there is a $129 difference in the ipad 3g vs wifi.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JeffM said:


> But there is a $129 difference in the ipad 3g vs wifi.


Good grief! I thought this was the wi-fi/wi-fi + 3G discussion! I apologize. I was reading K3 discussions before this one. How stupid of me.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I want 2nd gen and 3G do you think it will be out in march?

it really is just a want not a need but my b-day is next month...
sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ak rain said:


> I want 2nd gen and 3G do you think it will be out in march?
> 
> it really is just a want not a need but my b-day is next month...
> sylvia


Nobody but Apple knows for sure, my personal uninformed guess would be beginning of April.

I also recommend waiting for second gen, you'll presumably have this for a long time to benefit from the upgrade!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

now to justify, I have to April to think about it if your right. I will wait
sylvia


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a 32GB wi-fi model and I have never regretted not getting a wi-fi+3G model.  I purchased the iPad primarily to use at home, but when I do take it with me (usually on vacation), free wi-fi is not difficult to find.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have also been trying to decide which 1 to get, the wifi or 3G & wifi. I was thinking of getting the 2nd Generation. I was just reading about that maybe a 3rd Generation is coming out in the Fall or for the holidays, because of the competition of tablets.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wifi only has been just fine for me.  I have wifi at work, home and the majority of coffee/fast food restaurants near me.  

Also, I have an unlimited data plan on my smart phone so I figure if I ever am in a situation where there is no wifi I can use it instead.  Plus, Verizon now offers mobile 3G hotspot on my phone so if I really need 3G on my iPad I can just pay the extra $20/month.  I can get 6 months of Mobile 3G hotspot for the money I saved not getting the 3G iPad.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Since I don't have an iPhone yet, I am thrilled to have 3G with wifi.  I use my iPad everyday and have traveled with it, so, the 3G has been fabulous!  No regrets here.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

There have been a couple times when I wished I had 3G.  But most of those time I was in the middle of nowhere that might not have had cell service anyway.  I have an android phone and use it as a hotspot when I really need to.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I want 2nd gen and 3G do you think it will be out in march?


I'm predicting an announcement on March 9th, and a release date of April 2nd. But as TheHoodedClaw said, none of us really know. That's just my prediction. FWIW, the first-gen iPad was announced on January 27th, and released on April 3rd. Obviously since it's a refresh this year, there won't be the substantial gap between announcement/release that there was last time.

It's virtually guaranteed, however, that the release will be sometime in April.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I haven't used 3G on my iPad yet, but I like knowing that it's available to me if/when I need it. I have in iPhone 4, so I can't tether my iPad to it. (My daughter has an EVO, and she uses it as a tether.)


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I find it really humorous that many people say wait for the next generation IPad to come out. Why not just wait for the 3rd generation or the 4th? There will always be something better coming out and something a little different then the last coming out, you have to choose if all that is really that important.
I love my 32g WiFi IPad. I rarely take it out of the house so getting a 3g is not important. Also there are many spots that have free WiFi.  I went to the auto dealer for a repair on my car, they had free wifi so my IPad worded just fine. If you want it now, get it..you can always sell it on Ebay if you think you want the 2nd generation IPad. Just my thoughts.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The 3G version has GPS, but the wi-fi only version does not.  If you are interested in GPS, get the 3G version.  It is nice to have, in case you take a vacation or something.  You can always turn off the 3G subscription until you need it for traveling.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all your comments.  I'm surprised and glad to know that so many are happy with the wifi only version.  I, too, have an iPhone so the iPad would stay at home 99% of the time.  So I'm fairly sure I'll get wifi only but now the big question is whether to wait for the next generation to come out....decisions, decisions!  Wonder if the prices will be the same?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

etexlady said:


> Thanks everyone for all your comments. I'm surprised and glad to know that so many are happy with the wifi only version. I, too, have an iPhone so the iPad would stay at home 99% of the time. So I'm fairly sure I'll get wifi only but now the big question is whether to wait for the next generation to come out....decisions, decisions! Wonder if the prices will be the same?


I think I really have to see what will "officially" be in the 2nd version. I am very happy with mine, and so far I haven't seen anything that makes me want to upgrade. The camera function was what I was looking forward to, but it seems that the front and back camera are not as high megapixel wise as I'd like...so not much else is really making me want to upgrade. They also seem to have the refurbished ipad starting at $429 - see here: http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad?mco=OTY2ODY4NQ

On another note, I was surprised at how "easy" it was for me to give this to my older aunt. She started using it, without any problem - even though she's never used any Apple device before. I was thinking of getting her a kindle, but the ipad gave her a nice "computer" that she seems to now use regularly. I think her desktop computer is very lonely these days


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for giving all the great advice. I'm now leaning toward getting the 32 & 3G version. I don't have a smart phone. I do have the 2nd Generation iPod Touch, & found that I wished it had 3G. I basically have wifi at home, not at work, & haven't frequent Panara's Restaurant or anyplace else in a long time. so I only count on having wifi at home.
Someone said that you have to pay extra if you use your smartphone as a 3G hotspot. I have to ask, how do you tether your smartphone to a wifi iPad? Do you just turn the phone on, plug a cable,,,,,


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Toby said:


> Thanks everyone for giving all the great advice. I'm now leaning toward getting the 32 & 3G version. I don't have a smart phone. I do have the 2nd Generation iPod Touch, & found that I wished it had 3G. I basically have wifi at home, not at work, & haven't frequent Panara's Restaurant or anyplace else in a long time. so I only count on having wifi at home.
> Someone said that you have to pay extra if you use your smartphone as a 3G hotspot. I have to ask, how do you tether your smartphone to a wifi iPad? Do you just turn the phone on, plug a cable,,,,,


You turn on the mobile hotspot program on your phone and it turns into a wifi connection that will work with upto five different devices at a time. When you go to the wifi section of the iPad it picks up the phones wifi connection and you type in the password. No cords needed.

Verizon is charging $20 for 2GB and $10 for every extra GB you use after that.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

spoiled brat said:


> I find it really humorous that many people say wait for the next generation IPad to come out. Why not just wait for the 3rd generation or the 4th? There will always be something better coming out and something a little different then the last coming out, you have to choose if all that is really that important.


It would be beyond foolish to buy a first-gen iPad now, with full knowledge that a 2nd-gen will be announced within a week or two of your return window expiring. If you turned out to want the 2nd gen, you'd be SOL. If you still wanted the 1st-gen, you would have missed out on the chance to save a lot of money, as the old model will either be price-reduced new by Apple, available as a very cheap refurb from Apple, or dirt-cheap in the used market. Case in point: in the 3 weeks between the announcement of the iPhone 4 and its release, used-market prices for the top-model 32GB 3GS dropped by right around 50%.

Comparing the 3-4 week wait between now and the announcement of the 2nd gen to the 13-month wait for the 3rd gen is just disingenuous. Yes, there's always something new around the corner, but it's not usually this close. But then again, the ability to delay gratification is sorely lacking in the US.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the wifi + 3g, but I rarely use the 3g, I have wifi at home and at work. I have found that most places I go have a connection as well. One thing I have noticed is that some of those are not that great, and the Ipad is slow. 

I would say if you really want it, go for it. You can always sell it on EBAY, and probably get more than you paid of just as much. The new one is coming soon, but as someone said in another post, there will always be something new coming out. Technology is always changing. The price may drop a little, but its hard to tell with Apple. Another option is the open box units from Best Buy, they are usually about $70 cheaper. Thats how I bought mine, and added the insurance. When my Ipad started acting up, I took it back to the store and ended up getting a New one after all!! 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks kindlegrl81 & everyone else. Okay, now I understand about tethering. Thank you for explaining how to do that very cool. I had said that I was leaning towards AT&T, but I am modifying this as maybe I am leaning towards verizon. Whichever is cheaper is what I'll go with.


----------

